# Need home for working line GSD 1 yr old would Love to do protection!



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello, I have a year old female intact working German line ( Titan Shepherd) I asked for a dog that would be great with socializing. She has very high defensive drive. I know she loves to do tug and bitework. I do not do those activities. She seems to need more to do! I wish for her to be able to work to her potential. I am told to work on her being calm. I need a much more approachable dog. Breeder is aware I need to re- home and not too helpful. Yes I have tried other trainers, board and train. Have spent quite a bit. I feel I am asking her to be something she is not meant to be. She has a fierce spirit. Great with scentwork too. I am in Henry Virginia. If anyone is wanting to get a good working dog and give her the right outlet for her drives. She is a beautiful sable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a shame that the breeder won't help. Did you contact any clubs to see if anyone there could help you rehome her?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm...if that's the litter from May of last year, then yes, it's no surprise that your dog is high in defense. I train with dogs that have Nike and Eick in their pedigree. And have a girl with Champ vom Barenfang. Love them but they aren't made for therapy dogs. Do you have the rest of the pedigree?


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

There are some facebook pages geared to selling dogs strictly as working prospects. Perhaps a good place to post her for sale with pedigree and background. Obviously screen inquirers well. When you say defensive is she unapproachable or just not warm and fuzzy to strangers? What were you looking for when you selected this breeding?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pedigree.
(4-5 Tyson)
Litter from R-Augustus Vom Gieske and Ellie Vom Kelly Creek HGS


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Maybe you could reach out to the stud owner as well. They might be able to help.


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 11, 2019)

Still available???


----------



## monypt (Nov 6, 2019)

Is she still available?


----------

